# [How to]Utiliser sa PSP sous Gentoo

## cloud64

Bonjour,

Je vais vous expliquez ici brièvement comment utilisez votre PSP sous Gentoo.

Tout d'abord elle se monte comme un périphérique USB classique.

Pour repérer ou elle se trouve on tape dmesg et on observe ou elle se trouve :

```

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Sony     PSP              1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

SCSI device sda: 3937280 512-byte hdwr sectors (2016 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

```

Ici elle est donc en sda.Le système de fichier est fat donc pour la monter, on se met en mode USB sur la PSP et on tape :

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/psp
```

Maintenant il nous faut pouvoir mettre des films et gérer nos sauvegarde etc...

Pour encoder les films au format PSP, il existe un utilitaire du nom de pspvc . Il permet de choisir dans les formats 4/3 ou 16/9 et également 2 qualités par format pour le son et selon la place que l'on possède. En prime, il existe meme un ebuild pour l'installer  :Smile:  disponible a ce lien

On le décompresse, le place dans /usr/portage/ et on l'emerge :

```
tar zxvf pspvc.ebuild.tar.gz

cp -a media-video /usr/portage/

#pspvc est en unstable donc :

echo "media-video/pspvc" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge pspvc

```

Pour le lancer :

```
pcpvc
```

Maintenant pour gérer nos sauvegardes et PBP il existe un autre logiciel du nom de qpspmanager. L'adresse du site officiel est http://qpspmanager.sourceforge.net/ . Et bien sur il existe également un ebuild pour l'installer disponible ici

Pour l'installer :

```
ebuild qpspmanager-1.1.2-r1.ebuild merge
```

Par contre ce n'est pas la derniere version disponible donc vous pouvez installer par les sources si vous le souhaitez.

Avant de le lancer, il faut d'abord monter votre PSP. On le lance ensuite en tapant :

```
qpspmanager
```

Au 1er lancement, il nous indiquera que le logiciel est mal configuré. Pour corriger cela, il faut aller dans options et indiquer l'emplacement ou vous avez monté votre PSP.  Vous cliquez sur Save et relancez le logiciel si nécessaire. Et hop vous pouvez manipulez vos sauvegardes.

Amusez vous bien avec votre PSP maintenant  :Wink: Last edited by cloud64 on Sat Mar 24, 2007 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

pssst! "comment utiliser"

----------

## cloud64

 :Embarassed:  merci c'est corrigé

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour à tous,

Je remonte ce post car j'ai des soucis pour utiliser "qpspmanager" dans sa dernière version (portée sur qt4) : qpspmanager-2.0.2.ebuild.

Lorsque je sélectionne une vidéo et que je clique sur le bouton pour l'encoder au format "psp" il ne se passe rien : juste un petit message "conversion failed" (ou équivalent) en bas à gauche de la fenêtre ...

Je penche plus pour un problème de paramètre(s) à ffmpeg mais je n'ai aucune certitude ... L'un de vous utilise-t-il avec succès ce logiciel (ou un autre) ?

Enjoy !

PS : pspvc ne compile pas à cause d'un paramètre du configure sur ffmpeg : aac qui devient libfaac en plus d'une erreur sur le USE dts qui demande un paquet qui n'existe plus (libdts je crois mais même en remplaçant par le paquet libdca ça ne passe pas). J'ai testé des modifications dans l'ebuild et dans le configure mais rien n'y a fait (et je n'ai pas trop le temps ni les compétences pour ...).

----------

